# 1879 Humbler GTO from 1970 commercial live at MCACN Show



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

https://youtu.be/_8CggaJtigE 

Here it is after 51 years. Alive and roaring!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Mr T

that video is way tooooooooooooo short ....but sweeet
thanks for sharing


Scott


----------



## VOEGTO (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree. wish we could have revved it but it was inside. I was just glad to actually hear it! 
Here was my cutaway display and the actual inventor of the VOE muffler, Jim Hall, demonstrating it for another person.


----------

